# Browning 1911 22



## Malvin

Just bought a Browning 1911 22 and I like everything about it except the trigger pull weight. It's really hard to make it fire because of the heavy trigger. Anyone else fired one? Any suggestions for a remedy?


----------



## sirgilligan

Just got mine and haven't fired it yet.
I was wondering, since it is a rim-fire, is it safe to dry fire it. I assume it is not.


----------



## scooter

No you dont want to dry fire a rimfire without a dummy in the bbl. , it will eventually dimple the edge of the bbl and cause FTF and FTE issues.
As for the trigger give it time being new it may need time to smooth out the sear faces to ease up some.
If time doesnt seem to help ,later you can get the trigger worked on but all of my 1911's have gotten a lot better with some age and use


----------



## Chucksolo69

Hmmm....the trigger on my Browning 1911 .22 A1 is fine, not heavy at all. I bought 4 packs of the Pachmayer .22 snap caps from Amazon.com; they are 25 to a pack and you get about 10 dry fires per piece. I have used them in all my rimfires and they are pretty nice to have. I think they go for about 6 bucks a pack.


----------



## berettatoter

sirgilligan said:


> Just got mine and haven't fired it yet.
> I was wondering, since it is a rim-fire, is it safe to dry fire it. I assume it is not.


You assume correctly.


----------



## blueticker

I have same problem with bad trigger pull, was wondering if anyone has had one fixed and could elaborate on that. thanks


----------



## rhurd

picked up 1911_22 compact a week ago. went to range last night and shot about 150 rounds,just love it .i am used to shooting my 351c j-frame hammerless with a 12# trigger so this gun is a piece of cake to shoot and very accurate . just need to pick up a extra magazine when i can find one.


----------



## Neup

I have felt that the gun's trigger is terrible. I had a trigger job done and it made a big difference. That is what I would I did .
Neup


----------



## fms

try MIDWAY that's where I bought mine.


----------



## J. R. Weems

Picked this one up a few weeks back. This package has finally come together upon the arrival of the holster from LOBOGUNLEATHER -- Text in photo has all the information.  The 10 week wait for the holster was well worth it. Gave SPRESSER KNIFE WORKS time to fashion the Sambar stag stocks as well. On the trigger. A bit stiff at first, but seems to be smoothing out just fine. No, it isn't a target gun, but will get it done.  Quite happy with this.


----------

